# Detail Cleaning the front Grill



## dale55 (May 21, 2007)

What to use to clean and really detail the black front grill on my TT. It is a bit faded from the Dallas sunshine and heat!
8) 
thanks,

dale


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

I used to use either AutoGlym Rubber and Trim Seal or Mequiars Trim detailer, always brought mine up nice..


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

http://www.autogeek.net/black-wow-trim-restorer.html


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

http://www.autogeek.net/black-wow-trim-restorer.html


----------



## Alan W (Oct 8, 2007)

In the USA Black Wow is available direct from the manufacturer at www.showcardetailing.com

In the UK it can be obtained from:

www.carnaubawaxshop.co.uk
www.detailedobsession.co.uk
www.elitecarcare.co.uk

Alan W


----------

